# Paypal shopping Cart???



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

A little confused about the paypal shopping cart. About.com said that unless you have a merchant account your email address will show for spammers bots. My account is a premier account - how do I go about switching to a merchant account? Does it cost $$? I looked but can't find the info on paypal. 

Also About.com said to click accept credit cards and couldn't find it. 

This is for a new website that I haven't set up yet - I'm still fleshing out the design and details. Bought the domain name and already have a host. I used to design webpages for fun about a decade ago. Seems like quite a bit has changed. Plus it was all family stuff never payments involved.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Uhh.... I'm trying to remember how I did this! lol 

_Somewhere_ at PayPal it'll guide you through the process of getting your cart set up. 
But by golly if I can remember where... 

I _can_ say with certainty that it's all free, though!  Well, aside from your usual fees that you already pay when a payment comes in. That doesn't change.


----------

